# Pregnant with IBS.....very serious question



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

Okay so I found out yesterday that I am pregnant. Which is great but I'm scared. You see I'm having pain on my right side. And normally I get my IBS pains there but now I'm scared that even though its in the same place as the IBS pains that it might be an ectopic pregnancy. They did blood work today. I'm just praying its the IBS. anyways have any of you ever wondered? Or thought that?I shouldn't be so worried but I'm scared. I've got pain in my lower right abodmen and back (where I normally get my IBS pains....but I'm not constipated right now or anything.)I'm pretty scared


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congratulations!I assume your Doc knows about this right pain? If not.. call him. If he/she does know about it.. just do what they tell you to do.But if this pain is "usual" for your IBS pain.... it very well could just be that. Ectopic pregnancy pain would probably feel a bit different that your 'normal' IBS pain. ( E-preg pain is usually described as sharp and stabbing type pain just so you know.)I don't know how pregnant you are but the average time an Ectopic pregnancy shows up is about 7 weeks after the last menstrual period.However.. the blood work should tell the tale soon enough.Early pregnancy can feel exactly like one is about to start menstruating. So if you are feeling any of that... tis normal.And I would relax as stressing over this is no good for you or your baby.All the best and keep us posted.BQ


----------



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

Thanks and I am calming down. The pain has pretty much subsided so it most likely just the IBS pain. We saw the doctor today and I'm only about 4 1/2 weeks along.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. I'm a teensy excited for you! I've been a parent for 18 years now and it is one wild and precious ride. But IMHO.. it's the most important thing I will ever do. And we have been very blessed with really great people to call our children. I wish the same for both of you.Hope the pain continues to subside and do keep us posted!All the bestBQ


----------



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

At this point it appears to be just a small case of constipation.I just worry now and I shouldn't because its not good. But its not just me I have to worry about now. Its the baby too. Im also having to make sure my poodle doesn't try to jump on me. (Its bad enough to get jumped on with IBS, but now he absolutely can't do that. He almost never ever jumped until I became pregnant. And atleast I don't have to worry about my terrier. She is just laying next to me when I get tired and she knew before I knew. She has been laying her head on my tummy for the last week and a half. She's known.My husband and I are just praying that everything is okay and that things continue to progress the way they should


----------



## trying to cope (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if the pre natal vitamins enhance ibs-c?? I want to have a child but is there some other vitamin that have the same amount of good stuff in them that don't cause the constipation? Is there prenatals out there that contain stool softeners in them?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

There are quite a few prenatal vitamin options out there now. Some gals find that the iron in them bothers them but I'm pretty sure you can find a vitamin with less iron in them. (BTW..And some folks can have D or C from iron. Just depends on the woman and I'm talking regular population women.. not just IBS women) But I'm sure you can discuss vitamin options with your Doc and also it might be just fine to take an OTC stool softener with them.. Just ask your Doc first. But there are loads of options so I wouldn't worry.All the BestBQ


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Congratulations! I am 6 months pregnant with my 4th, so I have been through this 4 times with IBS and I completely understand what you are going through. My IBS always got a lot worse during my first trimester, then sometimes levels out in the second. Prenatal vitamins can absolutely add to the constipation, which already goes along with pregnancy even for normal women. I have found two prenatal vitamins with a stool softener and have found that either of those works best for me. One is prenate Elite, and the other is Citranate. I have to have the stool softener in with the vitamin. It did not seem as effective for me when I took them separately for some reason. I had some bad attacks where the cramping was so unbearable I thought sure I was losing the baby, but never have. Main thing to watch for is bleeding or spotting red blood. Both are the most common in an ectopic or when the pregnancy is having a problem. However, if you do spot or bleed don't panic. Some people do and all is fine. My sister bled fairly heavy one day with her first and we thought she was losing it, but then carried to term. Fiber pills are also safe and can help to regulate you a bit more in pregnancy. Now that I'm in my 2nd trimester I've gotten more regular, but I find that if I don't go at least once a day I start to get a tummy ache, cramps, gas, and bloating. What's crazy is caffeine, which is not necessarily the best thing while pregnant, is the one thing that seems to help me go. If I am feeling like I have to go and can't I'll drink a Starbucks Frappucino or a pop, and then lots of times I'm able to go normal.Hang in there! I'll pray you're one of the lucky ones whose IBS gets better in pregnancy. I've never gotten to enjoy that. Please stay in touch and keep us posted on your symptoms and situation. Despite IBS, I bet you'll have a happy, healthy pregnancy. Remember, it is always worth it. Best of luck!


----------

